# Thoughts??? (Golden Shepherd?)



## AbbeyAle (May 26, 2014)

We have an almost 4 month old female German Shepherd mix that we rescued. We are starting to think she may be full blood GSD because she has a lot of the typical traits. Unfortunately we don't know anything about her parents. Her coat has changed color since we got her. She started off mostly tan with a black mask, now she is get a more golden saddle. I'm trying to attach photos but I'm not sure it is working.


----------



## AbbeyAle (May 26, 2014)

Here is another photo of Abbey.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a uniquely colored shepherd...I don't know much about all the colors...but Abbey looks like an awesome dog...make sure to send more photos of Abbey as she matures...she's a keeper.

SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

She is cute, that's for sure.

If you really wanted to know, there are a few DNA tests you can try. Not sure how accurate they are but might be interesting for you.

VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - Services - Mixed Breed Identification Test 
Dog Breed DNA Testing Features
Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel
http://www.petco.com/assets/dna/faqs.pdf


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Diferent color, very very beautiful


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Really reminds me of golden retriever coloring. Picked up a lot of the GSD traits from one of the parents though. Very cute.


----------

